

Should this be the flag for planet Earth? - tux
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/19/planet-earth-flag/

======
Nadya
Personally I do like the flags design. It resembles unity and peace in my eyes
- which are ideals we should strive for.

What bothers me is the doctored image of Samantha Cristoforetti. [0]

[0] [http://i1.wp.com/leganerd.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/sam...](http://i1.wp.com/leganerd.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/sam.jpg?resize=999%2C1248)

